# MjN Fabrication



## Rustkolector (Jan 2, 2009)

I have found the ignition supplies from MjN Fabrication to be excellent, but have found it very difficult to do business with the company. They have been non responsive for quite awhile. No response whatsoever to email, and don't answer the phone. Their website is out of date. They have been difficult to contact in the past, but persistance usually paid off. Not so lately. Has anyone been able to do business with them in the last few months? Any suggestions on how to get hold of them?
Jeff


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 3, 2009)

I have been having the same problem. The last I heard there have been some major issues in the home that resulted in the guy going back to work full time.

There is another guy selling ignitions. His name is Roy Sholl. He makes ready to go systems for the guys who fly planes. He has an "ignition kit" that consists of the electronics and the coil. Hall sensors are seperate. Catch him at the shows and prices get a little better. His spark plugs are made in china. If you perfer an american made product, Dale Detrich makes the 1/4-32 plugs right here in the USA for the same price. Roy does not carry the distributor cap or rotor. I had to make my own from acrylic.


[email protected]

http://www.cncengines.com/ic.html

http://www.daledetrich.com/spark_plugs.htm


----------



## Rustkolector (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks for the info on Roy Sholl. He has a few of the things that I need, but not everything. 
Jeff


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 3, 2009)

Rustkolector  said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info on Roy Sholl. He has a few of the things that I need, but not everything.
> Jeff




What else would ya be needin.


----------



## Rustkolector (Jan 4, 2009)

I need a 4 post distributor for a new project. 
Jeff


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 5, 2009)

I had to make one. I used clear acrylic rod but any insulator that machines well will work.

If you find another source, please post.


----------



## Rustkolector (Jan 5, 2009)

That's a pretty nice looking distributor. I recently received some Bob Shore plans for a 1" dia Hall Effect distributor that Bob had designed. I have never seen any mention on forums of anyone using one. I am not sure how well the Hall sensor would work in that close proximity to the high voltage, but Bob was pretty good at ignition systems so may give that a try. 
Jeff


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 5, 2009)

Rustkolector  said:
			
		

> That's a pretty nice looking distributor. I recently received some Bob Shore plans for a 1" dia Hall Effect distributor that Bob had designed. I have never seen any mention on forums of anyone using one. I am not sure how well the Hall sensor would work in that close proximity to the high voltage, but Bob was pretty good at ignition systems so may give that a try.
> Jeff




Well this *IS* the Bob Shores distributor. The only difference is the cap and rotor. I could send you the drawings for them if you wish. I had to install the screws in the cap and then go back to the lathe and machine the heads off until I had a .005 clearance between the rotor and the screw heads.


----------



## Rustkolector (Jan 6, 2009)

How well does the Hall Effect work compared to points in the distributor? I am assuming it works well, and the high voltage RF interference does not effect it. I am curious, why did you change Bob's design? Yes, I would be interested in your modification drawings. Thanks.
Jeff
[email protected]


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 6, 2009)

Rustkolector  said:
			
		

> How well does the Hall Effect work compared to points in the distributor? I am assuming it works well, and the high voltage RF interference does not effect it. I am curious, why did you change Bob's design? Yes, I would be interested in your modification drawings. Thanks.
> Jeff
> [email protected]



It works well. Bob Shutt has a running example of the Shores Peewee V4 engine on youtube.

I didn't change the design, I just made the cap and rotor.

This test distributor i made for the Bugatti project made good spark. It is different in the fact that it has 1 magnet and a steel vane to block the sensor from the magnet.


----------



## Rustkolector (Jan 7, 2009)

Good news! Today I received an email from MjN apologizing for their lack of response, and informing me that my order was shipping today. I noticed yesterday (I have been calling every day) that they had installed an answering machine also. Maybe things will straighten up for the better at MjN. We will have to wait and see. 
Jeff


----------



## malcolmt (Jan 8, 2009)

Steve You old tease !!!!!!!!!

BUGATTI PROJECT ???????????

I need to know more, Please

 : : : : : : 

Kind regards

Malcolm


----------



## Paula (Feb 2, 2009)

Rustkolector  said:
			
		

> Good news! Today I received an email from MjN apologizing for their lack of response, and informing me that my order was shipping today.



Did you ever receive your order, Jeff?

I sent MjN an order back on Jan 10th and have not heard a thing so far. Just wondering if you fared any better.

Paula


----------



## rleete (Feb 2, 2009)

From the home page:

"As of December 2008 until April 2009 we will be closed and we will not be accepting orders, mail, phone or email. We recently had a death in the family, and are still dealing with serious illness. We are also using this time to streamline our company to make it more effecient. All those who have sent checks will have them returned."

I'm guessing your order isn't going to be processed.


----------



## Rustkolector (Feb 2, 2009)

Paula,
Yes, I did get my order from MjN. I wish I had ordered all the items I needed for my current project. A friend of mine recently received his unopened order back in the mail. I'm not sure what the long term prognosis is for MjN. 
Jeff


----------



## Paula (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, Jeff. It's a shame... most of the items they offer can be obtained from other sources, but a few cannot.

Paula


----------

